# Rongoon and Pravlutenta



## Telim Tor (Jun 19, 2003)

In order to tell what will ultimately become a great story you need all the key elements. To "borrow" a quote from 'The Princess Bride'... 

*Fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, true love, miracles... *

... are a few elements that make a story truely great. I consider it an honor to have you fine people read what my little mind creates. 

Totally selfish reasons drove me here. I didn't want this story to be told to and heard by one person (other than  myself). I wanted to share with everyone, get some feedback and hopefully... along the way... we'll all get something out of it.

###

The story is coming... I'll write about it as more and more of the story happens. My player is a fan of these message boards, I don't want him to know too much.


----------

